# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 08/12/2006 (15η)

## Maroulis Nikos

Kαλημέρα πότε θα κανονίσουμε και που την επόμενη συνάντηση μας ????

----------


## lifesea

> Kαλημέρα πότε θα κανονίσουμε και που την επόμενη συνάντηση μας ????


βιαζεσαι....  :Wink: 

Eφη ποτε θα μπορεις να εισαι και εσυ μαζι μας?

----------


## efouskayak

Απο πλευράς υγείας φαντάζομαι σε καμμια δεκαπενταριά ημέρες  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Απο πλευράς υγείας φαντάζομαι σε καμμια δεκαπενταριά ημέρες


ε τοτε θα κανουμε συναντηση.... :Wink:  :Razz: 

MΦΧ

----------


## efouskayak

Να κανονίσετε όταν μπορούν οι περισσότεροι

----------


## lifesea

> Να κανονίσετε όταν μπορούν οι περισσότεροι


θα την κανουμε Χριστουγεννιατικη  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Καλή ιδεά  
Γιατι δεν κανονίζετε κάτι με φιλανθρωπικό χαρακτήρα όπως είχαμε κάνει πέρσι για το Χατζηκυριάκειο Ιδρυμα ...

----------


## Petros

Για πες τι ακριβως ειχατε κανει?

----------


## efouskayak

Είχαμε διοργανώσει μια βραδυά σε ένα μαγαζί εδώ στον Πειραιά και τα έσοδα απο τις προσκλήσεις πήγαν στο Χατζηκυριάκειο Ιδρυμα.

----------


## Petros

Mεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα καμια αλλη προταση? Και ας μην ειναι τιποτα ιδιαιτερο. (Καφες,σοκαλατα,τσαι κτλ).

----------


## efouskayak

για να δούμε ... κάνε καμμία πρόταση  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petros

Προτεινω να παμε καπου απλα για καφε. (Ωραια απλη προταση).

Περιοχη...Πειραια.

----------


## joyce

KΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!
ΑΣ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΟ, ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΤΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ.
ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ!!

----------


## v.g.

> KΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!
> ΑΣ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΟ, ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΤΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ.
> ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ!!


 
Στο χαλαρο...καφες στον πειραια καλα ειναι!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Στο χαλαρο...καφες στον πειραια καλα ειναι!


 
και εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σας  :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

> και εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σας


 
Αν θελεις να εισαι καλοσ καπετανιοσ να συμφωνεις πρεπει...


Α και ακομα εχουμε εκκρεμοτητα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αν θελεις να εισαι καλοσ καπετανιοσ να συμφωνεις πρεπει...


 
Προσπαθώ αλλά είναι δύσκολο τελικά   :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Ti tha ginei?

...

...

...

----------


## v.g.

> Ti tha ginei?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Τι θα πρεπε να γινει??

----------


## Petros

Σ - Υ - Ν - Α - Ν - Τ - Η - Σ - Η

----------


## v.g.

> Σ - Υ - Ν - Α - Ν - Τ - Η - Σ - Η


A! Aυτο εννοουσες...!

----------


## elpida

καλησπερα σε ολουσ!!!!!πιστευω θα ειμαι και εγω στην συναντηση σασ αυτη την φορα επιτελουσ!!!!!!!θελω να πιστευω......για πειραια ειμαι και γω συμφωνη....

----------


## lifesea

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 26/11/2006 ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ 16:00 ή 17:00 MΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ....*

----------


## v.g.

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 26/11/2006 ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ 16:00 ή 17:00 MΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ....*


 
Kala einai kyriaki!

Ligo pio arga omws??

----------


## efouskayak

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω είναι του Αγ. Στυλιανού και έχω υποχρεώσεις .

----------


## lifesea

> Kala einai kyriaki!
> 
> Ligo pio arga omws??


προτεινα την ωρα αυτη για να προλαβουμε τις υποχρεωσεις μας το βραδυ...λογω γιορτης....

----------


## v.g.

> προτεινα την ωρα αυτη για να προλαβουμε τις υποχρεωσεις μας το βραδυ...λογω γιορτης....


An einai giorti na to kanonisoume alli mera.. :Confused:  
Kai gw to eixa ksexasei afto!

----------


## Petros

Εγω εχω 22 Στελλες και 2 Στελιους...που να προλαβω ο ανθρωπος? Ποσα κομματια να γινω πια?

...

----------


## v.g.

> Εγω εχω 22 Στελλες και 2 Στελιους...που να προλαβω ο ανθρωπος? Ποσα κομματια να γινω πια?
> 
> ...


Eipame alli mera! Eixame ksexasei ti giorti!

Kai gw den mporw telika

----------


## lifesea

> Εγω εχω 22 Στελλες και 2 Στελιους...που να προλαβω ο ανθρωπος? Ποσα κομματια να γινω πια?
> 
> ...


ΠΟΛΛΛΛΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ......

----------


## lifesea

*ΘΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΘΟΥΜΕ???*

----------


## Petros

Ειμαστε ολοι πισω? Θα κανουμε καμια εξοδο οπως μονο εμεις ξερουμε?

Για να μη μπερδευομαστε στη συνεχεια το γραφω απο την αρχη:

Πετρος + 2.- 

Προς Πειραια μερια λεω για ποτακι.

Ακουω...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ειμαστε ολοι πισω? Θα κανουμε καμια εξοδο οπως μονο εμεις ξερουμε?
> 
> Για να μη μπερδευομαστε στη συνεχεια το γραφω απο την αρχη:
> 
> Πετρος + 2.- 
> 
> Προς Πειραια μερια λεω για ποτακι.
> 
> Ακουω...


 
Εκτός απροόπτου μπορώ την παρασκέυή για το μέρος δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## Petros

Ασε τα απροοπτα παλι μην τρελαθω...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ασε τα απροοπτα παλι μην τρελαθω...


αν είμαστε η δυό μας δεν βλέπω να έρχομαι που είμαστε η δυό μας....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

προς ενημέρωση αυτή θα είναι η τελευταία συνάντηση του site μετα την ανανέωση του φόρουμ δεν θα υπάρχει αυτή ενότηταθα κλείσει.

----------


## Paralia

και ο λόγος που θα γίνει αυτο?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> και ο λόγος που θα γίνει αυτο?


 
ό λογος είναι ότι δεν έχουμε συμμετοχή και το ανάλογο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα 

Παρασκευή συνάντηση στις 21:00 στον Πειραιά στην Μαρίνα της Ζέας στην Πισίνα.

----------


## lifesea

> καλημέρα 
> 
> Παρασκευή συνάντηση στις 21:00 στον Πειραιά στην Μαρίνα της Ζέας στην Πισίνα.


καλημερα,
δεν το κανουμε ΟLYMPICO....(ευκολο παρκινγκ). :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

> προς ενημέρωση αυτή θα είναι η τελευταία συνάντηση του site μετα την ανανέωση του φόρουμ δεν θα υπάρχει αυτή ενότηταθα κλείσει.


 
Μα γιατι εισαι τοσο απολυτος και μας τρομοκρατεις με τις δηλωσεις σου?!

----------


## v.g.

> καλημερα,
> δεν το κανουμε ΟLYMPICO....(ευκολο παρκινγκ).


 
Ας ειναι!            ( θελει και αλλους χαρακτηρες)

----------


## joyce

Kalimera se olous.
Apla na kserete oti ki egw thelw na symmetexw stis synantiseis oso mou epitrepetai fysika.
Na'ste oloi kala. Filia

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το μέρος δεν αλλάζει, δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να το διαπραγματευτούμε λόγω χρόνου.
Και εκεί έχει parking....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στόχος μας είναι στην συναντηση να τεθούν προτάσεις, ιδέες για την ανανέωση του φόρουμ μας που θα γίνει το σκ και να ορίσουμε συντονιστές που θα μπορέσουν να βοηθήσουν τον συντονισμό για τις νέες η της ανενεργές ενότητες.

----------


## Petros

Εγω μονος και ερημος θα ερθω τελικα.

----------


## gvaggelas

Αυτήν την Παρασκευή?
(ξέρω είμαι λίγο εκτός τόπου και χρόνου)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αυτήν την Παρασκευή?
> (ξέρω είμαι λίγο εκτός τόπου και χρόνου)


 
ναι αυτήν την Παρασκευή  :Wink:

----------


## joyce

> ναι αυτήν την Παρασκευή


Kalimera sas!!
Niko, egw dystyxws tha fygw gia sk kai den tha mporesw na erthw  :Sad:  .
Tha ta poume apo vdomada. Na'ste oloi kala kai na perasete super.
Polla filia
 :Razz:

----------


## Eleni

παίρνω ειδοποίηση στο μέιλ μου για την συνάντηση (νέο ποστ στο φορουμ) σήμερα... μπαίνω και βλέπω πολλές απαντήσεις... δεν υποτίθεται ότι ενημερώνονται τα μέλη αυτόματα?

καλά... όχι οτι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία...

εν τέλει υπάρχει θέμα συνάντησης? σήμερα? δεν ξέρω αν εγώ θεωρούμαι ενεργό μέλος γιατί ούτε ναυτιλιακά έχω σπουδάσει ουτε παντρεμένη είμαι με καπτεν... απλά έχω ειδικό ενδιαφέρον και ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΟΛΑ!! :-)

έτσι όμως είμαι ευπαθής και μπορεί να με πάρετε και στο ψιλό... ντρέπομαι λιγάκι... γιαυτο σκέφτομαι να μείνω πίσω απ την οθόνη μου....

(εκτοοοος... :-) αν μου πείτε οτι θα μου τα πείτε ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΑ του επαγγέλματος χαχαχα – ε και μετα... ποιος ξέρει μπορεί να γίνω τόσο ειδική που να συντονίζω και φορουμ χιχι )

----------


## Petros

Ελα εσυ και ολο και καποιος θα βρεθει διαθεσιμος να σου κανει ιδιαιτερα...

Ετσι κι αλλιως χαλαρη θα ειναι η κατασταση. Οι εξετασεις εχουν αναβληθει για το Φλεβαρη.

Χοχοχο.

----------


## Petros

Petros (σκετος) eta at abt 21:00 lt agw-wp-uce.

Kindly arrange pilot and tugs in due time.

----------


## Mad_k

Μηπως ξέρει κανεις που θα γινει η συνατηση?

----------


## v.g.

> Μηπως ξέρει κανεις που θα γινει η συνατηση?


 
Marina zeas sto pisina

----------


## v.g.

> παίρνω ειδοποίηση στο μέιλ μου για την συνάντηση (νέο ποστ στο φορουμ) σήμερα... μπαίνω και βλέπω πολλές απαντήσεις... δεν υποτίθεται ότι ενημερώνονται τα μέλη αυτόματα?


 
πηρες μαιλ αρα ενημερωθηκες!

----------


## joyce

> Petros (σκετος) eta at abt 21:00 lt agw-wp-uce.
> 
> Kindly arrange pilot and tugs in due time.


ETA NOTICE CONFIRMED. WE WILL ARRANGE ACCLY.

(Super to reply, de se prolava prin :Wink:  )

----------


## v.g.

*pls note that in order to comply with new instructions given fm chrtrs referred to present C/P , vsl is unable to approach Marina Zeas area. Kindly keep me posted with developments.
*

----------


## v.g.

*sorry for any inconvenience caused
*

----------

